# Aquos LCLE6300U- @ $999, good deal?



## waculjr.903 (May 27, 2009)

I noticed on BB web site this model was on sale for 999. Was wondering if this is a good LED/LCD display? Or is this model have any problems. I have a samsung plasma 60hz model now and was thinking of upgrading to a 60 inch model 120hz.


----------



## cleveland plasma (Aug 16, 2011)

Not bad if you need an LED. I have to say a Cheaper Panasonic plasma or Samsung Plasma will smoke it for just a little more cash if you can use a plasma in your situation......


----------



## acommonsoul (Jan 30, 2008)

I would go with the Panasonic. The 50ST30 is on sale at BB.com for around the same price if not a little cheaper. A great display plus has the ability to do 3d if you are interested in that.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

A friend at work just bought one today. I'll try to get a look at it soon if I can. 

You really can't beat that price. :T


----------



## Munchieiam (Jan 10, 2012)

No other comments or complaints about this set? Some of the searches i have found gave mostly negative feedback. I'm thinking i'm going to keep trying to talk to wife into the Panny 60st30, she just doesn't get the reasoning behind it all...lol

thanks
joe


----------



## waculjr.903 (May 27, 2009)

I went to best buy and looked at the led and plasmas and I like the plasmas better. The only thing I do like about the led tv is the deep black levels they have. But I noticed the color is over saturated on them as well. The plasmas had more realistic color and smoother color graduation the led, and better black shading, the led looked like they only displayed a fraction of the color shading in what the plasmas complete to make more realistic. The only other + of led was objects seemed a bit sharper to me. They have a good deal on a Panny 60s30 for 900, what do you all think af this choice?


----------



## sickboy013 (Feb 28, 2009)

I know this may be a little late, but I would avoid the 6300u. I bought one for $999 at best buy and returned it 2 days later. 

First off, there are no individual color adjustments. Even in the service menu there are no individual color adjustments for HDMI connections.

There was a green push on my display that I could not get rid of. The picture was very pixelated and there was a ton of ghosting and artifacts. Even after calibrating the color and tint with a blue filter, the colors were still all messed up. 

That being said I stepped up to the 830u and I have been very happy.

I really tried talking myself into keeping this tv just because of the price, but I couldn't do it.


----------



## waculjr.903 (May 27, 2009)

I decided to steer clear of this one and with walmarts 30 day return policy, I picked up a Panasonic PDP S30 60" plasma. They had two stuffed away in the backroom that they did not know they had, or they would have already been gone at $899.


----------

